# Isb Meet June / July ?



## Barramundi (22/6/07)

looks like some of us ISB'ers have gone quiet during these colder times , hasnt been much talk of a next meet since the last one at Barl's place so i thought id throw this up to get something moving ...

cheers and the the ideas begin to flow ...

if its gonna be a small one again id almost volunteer my place but knowing my luck if i do we will get record numbers , 

i mentioned the idea of a 'clubhouse' a while back , anyone have any ideas , thoughts on this and where we canb get something cheap and reasonable close for everyone ???


----------



## barls (22/6/07)

im always up for a meeting so long as work doesnt get in the way again. im not fussed ether way though as i know nobody lives out near me


----------



## Stuster (22/6/07)

I'm up for it. It's probably too late to get something together this month, but maybe the middle to the end of next month? :unsure:


----------



## xknifepointx (22/6/07)

I will hopefully come along to the next one if I am welcome


----------



## Stuster (22/6/07)

xknifepointx said:


> I will hopefully come along to the next one if I am welcome



Definitely welcome. Come one, come all. :super: :chug:


----------



## mikem108 (23/6/07)

Have tried to get a clubhouse from some council owned sources and they are always a bit funny about alcohol being consumed onsite but will keep trying


----------



## crozdog (23/6/07)

Ned & I met Matt Donnellan from St Peters brewery yesterday @ the Marrickville Brewhouse. I asked him if he'd be up for a bunch of us doing a tour. He was all for it as long as it was on a Saturday & the numbers were between 3 & 8. I need to give him at least a weeks notice

So the questions are:

1. When? (I reckon mid July either the 14th or 21st) &
2. Who?

Here is a list of starters & reserves - remember there is only 8 spots so 1st in best dressed :unsure: 

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3
4
5
6
7
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (23/6/07)

Wow! That sounds great.

I can't do the 14th, so I vote for the 21st.  

If it's then (or the 28th), I'm a definite.

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4
5
6
7
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5

Beers


----------



## barls (23/6/07)

im not fussed ether ways if work interferes i may drop out
1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5
6
7
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5


----------



## redbeard (23/6/07)

nothing definite in july, so what ever suits others 

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6
7
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5

nb - whats the Marrickville Brewhouse ?

nb2 - did u mean brewhaus.com.au ?


----------



## mikem108 (25/6/07)

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5


----------



## floppinab (25/6/07)

crozdog said:


> Ned & I met Matt Donnellan from St Peters brewery yesterday @ the Marrickville Brewhouse.



Was there something on there on Fri.??? that I missed.................  

Can't make it either of those days unfortunately. I expect a full and detailed report :blink:


----------



## crozdog (25/6/07)

nb - whats the Marrickville Brewhouse ? The HBS opposite the golden barley hotel in marrickville

nb2 - did u mean brewhaus.com.au ? Yes


----------



## Barramundi (25/6/07)

ya didnt miss anything gav , just a chance meeting between phillip and myself and a further chance of matt walking in while we were there, 

perhaps the next meet can start with the brewery tour and move on somewhere else , perhaps a Thai joint in newtown ???

on the clubhouse thing i have an avenue i want to explore but havent had the time to chase it down yet will report with progress when progress is made ....


----------



## oldbugman (25/6/07)

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5


----------



## peterbulger (26/6/07)

Gidday
New to the forum! Woz lead here by the lure of a tour of Matt's Brewery at St Peters. Put me on the list thanks Crozdog! Been brewing since my share accomodation days in 1988, kicking around the inner west. I live just around the coorner from Matt's brewery.

Cheers

Pweder 

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8 Pweder

Reserves
1
2
3
4
5


----------



## Barramundi (26/6/07)

welcome to the forums Pweder ... 

looks like we have our tour group ...


----------



## xknifepointx (26/6/07)

OldBugman said:


> 1 Crozdog
> 2 Barramundi
> 3 Stuster
> 4 barls
> ...




1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8 *taken*

Reserves
1 xknifepointx
2
3
4
5


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/6/07)

Put me down on the reserve list please guys.

And thats only if its a sat.

If we just end up doing a meet I am available when you's decide to hold meets for your club on the saturday.


----------



## Aviary (26/6/07)

Hi, 

I'm free on the 21st so I'll warm the bench hoping for a call up. 

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8 *taken*

Reserves
1 xknifepointx
2 Aviary
3
4
5


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/6/07)

You'd almost swear there was a bit of theme.....


----------



## peterbulger (26/6/07)

21st or 28th is good for me for tour of St Peters Brewery. It will need to be after 1 PM though cos of running the kids around.
Cheers
Pweder


----------



## Stuster (26/6/07)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Put me down on the reserve list please guys.
> 
> And thats only if its a sat.
> 
> If we just end up doing a meet I am available when you's decide to hold meets for your club on the saturday.



Come on now, DC. We've had a meeting on Saturday every time but one. And that was to accommodate Gav. (Better leave it at that shall we Gav.   )

Shall we make it the 21st then?

And BTW, has anybody brewed the last big brew day beer, the Blonde or the Golden Strong? It'd be good to have some feedback after all that hard work. :huh:


----------



## Barramundi (27/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Come on now, DC. We've had a meeting on Saturday every time but one. And that was to accommodate Gav. (Better leave it at that shall we Gav.   )
> 
> Shall we make it the 21st then?
> 
> And BTW, has anybody brewed the last big brew day beer, the Blonde or the Golden Strong? It'd be good to have some feedback after all that hard work. :huh:




what he said on point one fair crack of the whip , one sunday now and then to help accomodate others doesnt kill anyone and isnt worth crying about ,,,, as for the "theme" yeah well its known that most prefer a saturday meet but ya cant make all the people happy all the time ... see ya at the next meet...

21st works for me , whats the battle plan , brewery tour then a quick thai feed somewhere down king st then perhaps a bit of a mini crawl , or something else entirely ???

i have the golden strong in the fermenter now stuart will transfer it to secondary this saturday ....


----------



## DJR (27/6/07)

Won't make the next one i'm afraid but i'm sure the next will be OK

They have all been on Sat haven't they, only one of them was on a Sunday

If you haven't fermented the BBD wort yet you're not trying hard enough - mine was finished 6 weeks ago :lol:


----------



## Stuster (27/6/07)

Barramundi said:


> what he said on point one fair crack of the whip , one sunday now and then to help accomodate others doesnt kill anyone and isnt worth crying about ,,,, as for the "theme" yeah well its known that most prefer a saturday meet but ya cant make all the people happy all the time ... see ya at the next meet...
> 
> 21st works for me , whats the battle plan , brewery tour then a quick thai feed somewhere down king st then perhaps a bit of a mini crawl , or something else entirely ???
> 
> i have the golden strong in the fermenter now stuart will transfer it to secondary this saturday ....



Sounds like a plan to me, Barra. Although the Thai bit in the middle seems a bit of a waste.  

Good to hear you are on the case with the GS. 

How did it come out with the 1728, DJR?


----------



## Barramundi (27/6/07)

also the guys that have missed out on the tour can hook up with the tourers later on somewhere too...


----------



## mikem108 (27/6/07)

Is there anywhere worth drinking on King st, I know a couple of places have JS GA on tap but...

As far as food and King st go there is only one fast food place worth considering

Guzman Y Gomez is the Sh!T


----------



## Barramundi (27/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> Is there anywhere worth drinking on King st, I know a couple of places have JS GA on tap but...
> 
> As far as food and King st go there is only one fast food place considering
> 
> Guzman Y Gomez is the Sh!T




was kinda having the same though re the pubs mike , what kind of food is guzman y gomez ? spanish ?


----------



## mikem108 (27/6/07)

Awesome Mexican, better than authentic


----------



## DJR (27/6/07)

Stuster said:


> How did it come out with the 1728, DJR?



I'll bring some to the Xmas in july swap - not a bad drop after a while in the bottle but maybe a bit too estery


----------



## DrewCarey82 (27/6/07)

Sheeze guys didnt mean to offend I apologise especially since as I had to miss about 4-5 meets straight!

I'll have to make it to every saturday meet now or worsen my rep even further!


----------



## redbeard (27/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> Is there anywhere worth drinking on King st



Going from May st towards Newtown / City there are a few pubs

- Town & Country Hotel : local but nothing special

then either up Edgware to the
- The Golden Barley : local, St Peters Blonde
(then up Alice to King St & towards Sandringham)

or towards King St to
- Botany View Hotel : mmm dingy, do u like sticky carpets ?
- The Union Hotel Eatery : good food, Coopers

- Sandringham Hotel : unknown
- Town Hall : St Peters Blonde, Coopers
- Bank Hotel : newly renovated, unknown, both teams play there (!)
- Cooper's Arms Hotel : newly renovated, naturally Coopers on tap
- The Marlborough Hotel : another pub


These are the main ones IMHO. There no belgian or austrian cafes. they are nothing special, but
are very sociable & there is plenty of pubs in walking distance. Some of the above probably have JS
as well but i dont remember ...

St Peters & Newtown train station are close & buses up King st are frequent. Do we have any idea how long the tour is
and if any of the reserves wish to join us post tour ?



For those that like spices, Fiji Market between Botany View & Union has cheap spices, chillies,
flaked rice etc eg 500g coriander seeds = $4



> As far as food and King st go there is only one fast food place worth considering
> 
> Guzman Y Gomez is the Sh!T



yeah, very tasty :super:


edit - more info


----------



## floppinab (27/6/07)

redbeard said:


> then either up Edgware to the
> - The Golden Barley : local, St Peters Blonde



Used to be a great pub with a great knockabout beer garden but has unfortunately had the sterility treatment in the last 6 months   



redbeard said:


> - Bank Hotel : newly renovated, unknown, both teams play there (!)



 Had more than a few interesting nights in there when I used to live around the corner. Haven't been back since they've done it up......... although just looking at the outside doesn't fill me with a great deal of confidence as to what they've done inside

Hmmm wonder if I could get SWMBO to drop me off after the kids footy.............


----------



## mikem108 (28/6/07)

What about
Courthouse Hotel


202 Australia St
Newtown NSW 2042


----------



## DrewCarey82 (28/6/07)

Sounds great I can head to the pokerdome afterwoulds


----------



## DJR (28/6/07)

mikem108 said:


> What about
> Courthouse Hotel
> 
> 
> ...



Cheap food but not a huge range of drinks at the bar last time i was there. The Bank hotel probably has the best range of tap beers in Newtown, followed by the Marly or possibly the Coopers arms

Down the other end the Sandringham isn't half bad but i haven't been there in ages


----------



## mikem108 (28/6/07)

Just last time I was at the Courthouse I noticed they had a couple of "house" beers on tap, thought that might be interesting


----------



## oldbugman (28/6/07)

Stuster said:


> And BTW, has anybody brewed the last big brew day beer, the Blonde or the Golden Strong? It'd be good to have some feedback after all that hard work. :huh:



It's still cubed, even after asking you them questions the other day.

I dont think I'll ferment it till I move in to my house.


----------



## mikem108 (28/6/07)

Mine was fermented with Lager yeast and is .....well, lagering. Need to drain a keg soon to get it on line


----------



## barls (28/6/07)

both of mine are in the fermentors, the blonde being in the 2ndry and the dregs of the golden ale is in the primary but i havent checked ether for a couple of days. ill have to to do something about them in the next couple of days


----------



## redbeard (2/7/07)

So are we locking the 21jul in ? What time ?

Any comments / suggestions on post tour activities ?


----------



## Stuster (2/7/07)

I'd be happy with the 21st.  

As for after, I have no input on which pubs to go to sorry, as I haven't been to any of them for ages. But I'm willing to go with the flow.


----------



## Barramundi (3/7/07)

i dont have a problem with the 21st , at least i dont have at the moment, if thats the agreed date we had better give matt a call asap to lock in the day with him too ...


----------



## redbeard (3/7/07)

Althought my previous post listed lots o pubs along King St, I wasnt suggesting visiting them all, unless you had a liver punishment diet - lol. Could just visit a couple or go somewhere else for just a quiet few & (late) lunch. Depends on what time tour finishes ...

Stu - the belgian strong is tasting way to good ! (& putting an easy smile on my face) have to do this one again


----------



## barls (4/7/07)

ok guys im going to have to pull out due to work, ill see you at the next one in a couple of months most likely


----------



## crozdog (4/7/07)

OK then, lets get Eddie to lock in the 21st!

Now What time? I reckon 11 or 1 to allow us to do stuff in the mornin. What do you all reckon? I know that Pweder can't do before 1 as per his original post.

Sorry you can't make it Barls - i've subbed xknofepointx for your spot.

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls xknifepointx
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8 Pweder

Reserves
1 Aviary
2 Flopinab

Last time I visited The Bank, they had JS & Little Creatures.


----------



## Stuster (4/7/07)

Let's make it 1pm then.

JS and LC sounds good.


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/07)

What time does matt want us coming?


----------



## Barramundi (4/7/07)

OldBugman said:


> What time does matt want us coming?




thats more to the point , not what time we want but what time matt will fit us in , im happy with whatever comes out


racked the belgian strong from the brew day on monday , smelt fantastic, cant wait to get it into the bottle and get a taste of it when its all carbed up and frothy


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/07)

Whens the next grain bulk buy?

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (4/7/07)

looks like you just started to organise it luke .... probably about time i started buying grain in bigger quantitys i think,,,

perhaps there are some that need bulk hops too .... no names required ....LOL


----------



## barls (4/7/07)

not as sorry as i am croz but ill see you all when i get back


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/07)

Surely stu is the man for the job. he already has the supply network setup.
:beer:


----------



## Barramundi (4/7/07)

i thought gerard was the supply network ?


----------



## Stuster (4/7/07)

As Barra says, no supply line (except for Gerard's phone number  ) but I think it might be about time for a grain bulk buy too. Down to my last bag or so. :blink:


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/07)

I wont be getting asmuch as last time, just pils and wheat, maybe munich..

well that'd be 2 sacks instead of 3 like last time.


----------



## oldbugman (9/7/07)

Croz, did we find out about the time Matt would like us to get there?


----------



## crozdog (10/7/07)

OldBugman said:


> Croz, did we find out about the time Matt would like us to get there?



Guys,

he's supposed to call me today (10 july). I'll post when I find out


----------



## crozdog (10/7/07)

Got the call from Matt. He can do either 10:30 OR 11 am on Saturday the 21st!. 

Based on previous posts, that may eliminate a couple of those on the list so those on the reserve bench better get a leave pass sorted.

Crozdog


----------



## barls (10/7/07)

since i cannot go id like to see lots of pics boys


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/7/07)

If the reserves fail I'd be keen to go on the tour.


----------



## redbeard (10/7/07)

I vote 11am.



barls said:


> since i cannot go id like to see lots of pics of boys



:blink: naughty barls. the recent kittyhawk visit didnt help ? :lol:


----------



## barls (11/7/07)

maybe but the way work is i might be able to come after all now, its typical with work.


----------



## xknifepointx (12/7/07)

ill be there, myt birthday is the 18th so gives me a free pass to go out


----------



## peterbulger (16/7/07)

Hi Guys
I am out of the tour. I have to run the kids around in the morning. Enjoy! Matt is a top bloke and his setup is great.

Also, for drinking afterwards, there is also an Irish pub on King St. - Kelly's on King if you need some Irish beers. If you are having a feed on the way up King st, try the back of the Bank (next to Newtown Train Station) at the Sumalese thai. I ate there the other night for the first time in about 10 years. Pretty Damn good. A few beers on tap including Beez Neez, Cooper's and maybe Stella.

Rundown on the pubs from May street heading up to Newtown: Sydney Park Inn (on left), Botany View (left), Union (right), Sando (left), Town Hall (right), Bank (right), Culettos' (left), Kelly's (left), Cooper's Inn ( left - formerly the shakey), Marlbourough (left). That takes you up to Missenden road.

Have fun - I will try to make next meet

Pweder


----------



## mikem108 (16/7/07)

So its 11am is it?


----------



## Barramundi (16/7/07)

11am works for me , see you all there , i take it we are meeting at the brewery ? i just ran into Knifepoint at the brewhaus and he was asking where the meeting point was , perhaps the sydney park carpark near the BP servo on the princes hwy at 10.45 ??? the brewery is then a short walk across the road and up may st ..


----------



## Stuster (16/7/07)

With Pewder out, Aviary looks to be next up on the list. Can you make it, Aviary? Anybody else who can't make it, now might be the time to say so that others can take your place.

1 Crozdog
2 Barramundi
3 Stuster
4 barls  xknifepointx
5 redbeard
6 MikeM108
7 OldBugman
8 Pweder ?

Reserves
1 Aviary
2 Flopinab

11am sounds good. I'll probably be going on public transport, barra, so outside the brewery might be the easiest for me, but either way is fine.


----------



## Barramundi (16/7/07)

either way stu theres only a few hundred metres difference anyway.... 

think drewcarey was up for this if the reserves cant fill the gaps ...


----------



## Stuster (16/7/07)

Ok, I guess I can manage a few hundred metres. :unsure: I vote car park.


----------



## floppinab (16/7/07)

I am organising my leave pass from Saturday morning duties.

Can definately be there.


----------



## Barramundi (16/7/07)

see you all there on saturday mornin .... enjoy the rest of the week guys !


----------



## DrewCarey82 (16/7/07)

Actually guys scheduled onto work this Saturday and that getting to be as rare as hens teeth unfortunately  

Hope to see plenty of pictures though.


----------



## crozdog (16/7/07)

Hi Guys,

Here is the address:

St. Peters Brewery 
15 May Street 
St Peters 2044 

For those that don't know, May St. is on the southern side of St peters Station, a coup[le of streets down from wher the Princess Hwy meets Sydney Park Rd. (Look it up on whereis.com.au B) )

Either meet at the car park as mentioned by Ned @ 10:45 or @ the brewery @ 11.

Stu, Jane can give us both a lift in :super:  :beer: 

CU all on Saturday. FYI, my mobile is 0416 233 921 if you're running late.
Crozdog


----------



## Aviary (16/7/07)

Hello, 

I am good to go guys. 

Thanks for the call up. See you all at the brewery at 11:00am.

David. :beer:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/7/07)

Hi guys. I've been away for a few weeks, and Barls, if I had to rely on the Navy (US or Aus) to get me back, I'd still be waiting on a beach off the Qld coast. Where to your skippers get their ticket - the log ride at Disney Land?

Please put me on the reserve list if possible for the 21st.

Cheers

EB


----------



## xknifepointx (20/7/07)

see you all there


----------



## barls (20/7/07)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Hi guys. I've been away for a few weeks, and Barls, if I had to rely on the Navy (US or Aus) to get me back, I'd still be waiting on a beach off the Qld coast. Where to your skippers get their ticket - the log ride at Disney Land?
> 
> Please put me on the reserve list if possible for the 21st.
> 
> ...


i thought it was more like the merry go round as they all seem to go in circles but get nowhere


----------



## xknifepointx (20/7/07)

so exactly how many people are coming to the meet?

drunk and my internet keeps disconnecting, even though it's adsl2, keep losing sync every few minutes. 

I have a gift to bring everyone, although, i'm not too sure if people will think it's a gift or an evil devil creation. (it's a documentary on the Budweiser brewery and the processes they have in place to create their 'beer')

I'll DVD it, if anyone wants it 

;-)


----------



## Stuster (20/7/07)

That'd be great, knifepoint, even though it's not beer related. :lol: 

AFAIK, there are 8 people on the tour.


----------



## oldbugman (20/7/07)

seeyas tomorrow!


----------



## redbeard (20/7/07)

sure knifey, ill take a dvd. perhaps your should change your adsl2 profile to "more stabler" ?


----------



## InCider (21/7/07)

Hey Guys, I hope you get some pics posted when it's all over - you are going to a lot of my old haunts when I living in Steak'n'Kidney.

Check you lauter,

Sean.


----------



## xknifepointx (21/7/07)

matt from the brewery was great, I didn't expect such a great tour, granted, a bit went over my head but it was great!


good meeting you guys there


----------



## Aviary (22/7/07)

Thanks again for the last minute call up. The tour was great and best of all it has made me want to get more gear and brew more beer! The minister for finance will be so pleased. 

David.


----------



## oldbugman (23/7/07)

where's them photos crozdog?


----------



## Stuster (23/7/07)

OldBugman said:


> where's them photos crozdog?



He's just started a new job today, so I guess he won't be able to access AHB for a day or two. :lol:


----------



## oldbugman (23/7/07)

Yeah might not give off the best impressions sitting down at your new desk and doing some surfing


----------



## Barramundi (26/7/07)

its already been said and im a few days late but , what a great tour i know for one i was expecting to be out of the brewery in about 1/2 hour and hour tops , 3 and a half hours later ... what a host !!! Very informative and didnt hold back on any information as to his process and procedures ... 

all from a chance meeting in a brewshop ... you really do never know your luck in a big city


----------



## crozdog (26/7/07)

Hi guys,

yeah the new job has been full-on - a steep learning curve + lots to do! I will have to resize the pics in order to post em on AHB, but can only do that at home.

I thanked Matt today for his generous time, effort & sharing brews with us. He asked me to advise you that the Killargh Stout is on tap @ the Union Hotel in Newtown from today!! :beer:  :chug: .

Ned, it just shows you that if you don't ask, you don't get.

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## Barramundi (26/7/07)

crozdog said:


> Ned, it just shows you that if you don't ask, you don't get.




exactly right philip ... congrats on the new job too

i know i will be looking out for his beers more so now simply due to the quality of his tour ....


----------



## crozdog (31/7/07)

OK, finally got a couple of moments to download the pics & resize em. Check them out in the gallery here  

Before you all start at me yes I know that there are 5 pics which are duplicated ([email protected]#$% corporate net connection). 

MODS (Dane/Doc/DJR/POMO) can you please remove the duplicate entries? I couldn't work out how to do that. Thanks in advance

Once again, a top day & a generous host :beer: (I dropped a couple of brews to him on Sat to say thanks).

Crozdog

P.S. Oldbugman, when is the SAAZ lager happening?


----------

